# Same old problem--any advice is welcome



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel your pain. Stella was just like that. I had to get a bit rough on her... Not the way I like to train, not the way I have ever trained any other dog either, but that is what it took for her. And keep in mind her first owner returned her because she could not do ANYTHING with her. Stella got in the red zone on leash. Her first owner got afraid that she would even bite her... I worked with her for 2 months and then got a pinch collar. It worked like a magic pill... I can lead her with my pinky finger now. She chased cars and would not come when called, after a year I put a shock collar on her. It took two times to stop all car chasing. She wanted to fight poor Carley and kept her afraid in her own home. I tried removing her and putting her in her crate, telling her , "NO", praising and treating when they were playing and being nice... after a year, I beat the S****, out of her . She stopped fighting.

I know this will not be popular in this forum. I would never have agreed to that type of training either , but it was that or re-home her. She is doing great now. I am so glad that I have her, she is like a different dog.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

The only things I can think of, and I am no expert, are your tone of voice and are you immediately correcting her. Your tone of voice needs to be certain and even. Not high or whiney. And you must correct her immediately when she does not do what you ask...a sharp "eh-eh" or even a deep No! Of course, this is all easily said... Can you do some one on one training with a trainer? Maybe they'd see what you are talking about...I know from experience how exasperating this can be!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> after a year, I beat the S****, out of her . She stopped fighting.
> 
> I know this will not be popular in this forum. I would never have agreed to that type of training either , but it was that or re-home her. She is doing great now. I am so glad that I have her, she is like a different dog.


I know you would not have done that if you had not felt like you'd tried everything else. Sorry ( for you) that it came to that. But, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I feel your pain. We all have our " preferred" training method. And then the omg I can't believe I just did that but it worked!!! No judgements from this quarter. Both of my boys have e collars... Loud noises freak my little girl out so it was those or no poodles or any dogs. But we have 2 very well behaved dogs without really even using the zapper.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For me the pinch collar was a miraculous tool. It is the only way I could ever get to be able to walk both dogs in my neighborhood at the same time (and isn't it better that they get to walk the neighborhood with a good reputation than suffer the isolation that many dogs in my neighborhood that I have only ever heard and not seen). If used properly I think they are much safer than unlimited slip chains. I sometimes put Lily's on her with another collar, but hook her leash to the flat collar only and then if she needs a reminder I stop and put the pinch on as well. I always use positive methods when teaching, but when the dog knows what it is supposed to do and blows you off, it is time to be more corrective. After all, you could explain to your four year old child that it isn't safe to run into the street and they could tell you "yes mommy, I know it isn't," but this doesn't mean you are gently going to call out to said child "now dear remember I told you you shouldn't do that" when you see them run off the curb. Some situations require "tough love."


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Poodles are smart. Your pup knows that the obedience class = instant reward. Therefore, she is on high alert and looking for you to give her commands. At home, she know that sometimes there are treats, and sometimes there aren't. Sometimes there are commands, and sometimes not. 

Make sure that you preface every command, everywhere, with your pup's name, and try not to use it in at "hi Maddie" way for a while. This will help her to learn that her name means to pay attention because a command is coming. 

Also, it sounds like you need to work around distractions more. Not huge distractions, like the vizula, at first but little ones. Practice in the front yard rather than the back, work in the parking lot of your obedience class, or spend 30 min in a corner of petco going through your obedience commands.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Will do; being really determined (me that is) might be helping already. Although I live in the wilderness of the Rocky Mountains, we don't even have a hospital so there is no petco! We fly everywhere when we need to go somewhere, or drive to the next town if the pass is open. But thanks all, for your suggestions; I will try being very firm and not taking no for an answer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

We all know the feeling, my SPOO can be very headstrong at times if she wants something and she knows better. I use a martingale collar for home and walks but in crowds I use a gentle leader that matches her cape. With that one she is like a different dog and she knows she is going in public. She is more attentive with it on and stays close. They don't like it because if they pull it throws them off balance. 
I think dogs are like kids and they will always try you, you just need to be stronger willed than the dog and use what you know works to your advantage.


----------

